# How to install FreeBSD with other systems?



## karan (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello. I'm try to install FreeBSD for the first time. I Would like to install FreeBSD on my notebook Acer Aspire 5536G. But it have also installed Windows 7 and Atl linux 6. How to install FreeBSD that I could be choose what system I want to start? If install by standard method FreeBSD erase Windows MBR and I can't use it any more. 
    The best method for me would be (as before) see linux grub loader wich show all systems- Windows, linux, and FreeBSD and choose by arrow what I like to start now.


----------



## akil (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi karan,

I think that better would be for you Vmware, perhaps, VirtualBox is a good choice too. Why don't you try virtual machine before start installing it directly on hard drive?

Please keep in mind, you are completely safe with Virtual Machine. Installing FreeBSD on Hard Drive by the first time can damage all your data, so you can simply lose everything. Did you consider to make a backup?


----------



## karan (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok. But I would like to permanently keep it on my PC because I'll be learn this system. There is no problem with data destroying. I created partitions by Arconis. But (may problem with Acronis or AHCI mode in Bios) I can't install BSD by auto partitioning. And now Windows disc can't restore data on windows partition. Ok, for this reason I have Acronis backup image with windows, but how to install it for using with windows and linux together?


----------



## karan (Sep 25, 2012)

The problem with partitioning was in Acronis. Now, I created partition by windows 7 installation DVD and BSD can use it. Also I tried to restore windows. But when windows starts loading a bluescreen become. Now I think how to install BSD that all systems would be loading- windows, BSD, linux. There is still one method to install on Windows Acronis OS selector if nothing helps. 
 â™£ Waiting for your adveces â™£


----------



## akil (Sep 25, 2012)

I think that you don't need grub because you can boot Linux directly from Windows boot manager, to achieve that you have to install grub or other bootloader directly on your linux partition. Afterward you can copy first 512bytes of your linux partition? and copy that image to windows. There are a lot of tutorials how to boot linux from windows boot manager. I think that in similar way you can boot FreeBSD. However if you plan to boot from grub or FreeBSD boot loader, please find information how to change some settings in windows boot manager because it won't start.


----------



## karan (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, the situation is confusion for me. Tell me if I choose "Leave the master boot record untouched" so can I load FreeBSD from grub of linux (for example)?


----------



## akil (Sep 25, 2012)

Currently I don't remember but you can try to leave it untouched, and next to install grub. Here is small settings for menu.lst (it's a grub menu file) to boot FreeBSD:

```
title FreeBSD
 root (hd0,0,a)
 kernel /boot/loader
```


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 25, 2012)

karan said:
			
		

> Well, the situation is confusion for me. Tell me if I choose "Leave the master boot record untouched" so can I load FreeBSD from grub of linux (for example)?



Please stop using sysinstall(8).  Among others, it has an intermittent bug where the boot manager is installed even when not wanted.

VM software like VirtualBox is superior in many ways to multi-booting.  But if you insist on multi-booting, get Windows installed first, and make sure there is an unused primary partition left free for FreeBSD.  Install FreeBSD, preferably FreeBSD 9, in that unused partition.  Boot Windows and install EasyBCD (there is a free version at the bottom of that page).  Use EasyBCD to set up the Windows boot manager, adding FreeBSD to the list of choices available when the machine starts.


----------



## karan (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you for advice! About a bug in boot manager I had read today in one other forum for UNIX systems. One man chosen don't use master boot record but it was installed anyway. I will try you method when return to my computer.


----------

